# Sony A7 + Canon 24-70 f2.8 L II



## Renaissance (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, 

Does anyone have this combination with the newest Metabones adapter?
I am curious as to how the autofocus performs.

Thanks


----------



## kurcobolja (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I do with A7R, work great. Have test it with same scene and settings on my 5DIII and A7R, and A7R is giving better output and IQ.


----------



## Eric05 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kurcobolja, are your lenses working fine on the Sony ? Aperture, autofocus ?

Thank you


----------



## kurcobolja (Dec 16, 2014)

Eric05 said:


> Kurcobolja, are your lenses working fine on the Sony ? Aperture, autofocus ?
> 
> Thank you


Yes, all are working fine, focus is slow but its working fine. 
Btw. manual focus is so easy and precise due focus peaking option.


----------



## Eric05 (Dec 16, 2014)

Focus peaking option ? Great ! Looks like I will soon buy one so...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have this combination with the newest Metabones adapter?
> I am curious as to how the autofocus performs.
> ...



Have you ever consider their native FE lenses? It gives you a must better balance and faster AF. With Canon L + adaptor, I just don't see the point of going mirrorless system. 

In the past, I had used a7 and a7r with:
1. Canon lenses + adaptor
2. Sony/Zeiss A-mount
3. and of course, native FE 35mm and 55mm

It took all the funs away when not using proper lenses on that mirrorless system.


----------



## nwardrip (Dec 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Renaissance said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



The point is to use all of your world-class Canon glass against a 36MP sensor with "14.1 EVs" of dynamic range. 

I agree with Dylan777 that the Sony FF mirrorless system is not very valuable if you don't use FE lenses. But the 55 is the only remotely interesting lens for that system right now...which is why I don't have one.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Have you ever consider their native FE lenses? It gives you a must better balance and faster AF. With Canon L + adaptor, I just don't see the point of going mirrorless system.


Canon offers many more quality lenses that Sony. Sony 24-70 isn't nearly as sharp as Canon 24-70 2.8L II


----------

